

Managing "Unproductive" Meetings - tortilla
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/06/managing-unprod.html

======
terpua
* But there is a lot of serendipity in this world and you never know when an unproductive meeting turns into a productive one.*

"Money!"

